# What changes did Ariens for the larger wheels?



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

All 4 of my Ariens machines have the small 4.10/3.50-6 size tires with 3 hole drive flanges on them. Does anyone know what structural changes that Ariens made when they started equipping some of their machines with the larger tires? Was it as simple as the 4 bolt drive flanges, larger tires and wheels or are the tractors different in some way?


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Still hoping someone can answer this for me. I'm contemplating a custom project and need a place to start.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

The Tractors with the Larger Tires used Ball Bearings and a Different axle instead of the Sleeve bearing setup. Internal workings seem to be the same.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

my 924040 with large wheels uses bushings


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Personally I don't know but I'd start with axel diameter and how the hubs are attached to the axel. Once you have that info, it's a starting point to research your question.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I went out and checked , My Personal Machine, an Early 924 32" Machine with the Old Style Bucket has Ball Bearings. I also have a 92040 Chassis with Sleeve Bearings.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Thanks for the hints and the model numbers. Since I don't have any examples here to get model numbers off of, I could not compare IPLs.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

If You are Looking for an Axle w/4 bolt Flanges, I can Help. PM if interested.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

My 924040 came equipped with a solid axle (no differential) and it had bushings. I scooped up a 924050 for parts and installed the differential from the 924050 on the 924040. I also went with new axle bearings and bearing carriers at the same time.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

db130 said:


> My 924040 came equipped with a solid axle (no differential) and it had bushings. I scooped up a 924050 for parts and installed the differential from the 924050 on the 924040. I also went with new axle bearings and bearing carriers at the same time.


Db130 Did you Change to the Ball Bearings, or stick with the Bushings?


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Ball bearings ball bearings ball bearings, Jack. 

Part number 05417700 for the axle bearings for the 924050 which I used on the 924040 
Part number 02457800 for the axle bearing retainer for the 924050 which I used on the 924040


----------



## quexpress (Dec 25, 2013)

db130 said:


> My 924040 came equipped with a solid axle (no differential) and it had bushings. I scooped up a 924050 for parts and installed the differential from the 924050 on the 924040. I also went with new axle bearings and bearing carriers at the same time.


If your 924040 had already been equipped with a differential, would it simply have been a matter of installing the axle bearings and bearing carriers?
It would be nice if I found out that this set up (axle bearings and bearing carriers) could be done on a 10000 series snowblower.
Thank you


----------

